# COD ghosts



## Harbinger (Nov 4, 2013)

Just had 3 quick games, neg 20 score on each of them. Hit markers dont even bother to show up half the time and almost all my deaths havent been by headshots but drop me instantly regardless of what they were. Also the god dogs are a fucking joke...

Its actually made the previous CODs look good...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

GOTY for sure, they've got enough money


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

I knew they weren't going to change shit. Partially because they admitted they don't give a shit since people will buy it anyway.

Sorry man.


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

I didnt even waste my time looking in to it at all.
I suggest you do the same for the next carbon-copy release.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

Saga said:


> I didnt even waste my time looking in to it at all.
> I suggest you do the same for the next carbon-copy release.



Hey now you can't call Ghosts a carbon copy of all the other CoD games. This one has a dog in it.


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey now you can't call Ghosts a carbon copy of all the other CoD games. This one has a dog in it.


maybe next year they'll add a cat


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Saga said:


> I didnt even waste my time looking in to it at all.
> I suggest you do the same for the next carbon-copy release.



Seriously. I agree. I usually stick to the whole "Not until it's bit the dust" saying, but Call of Duty is a zombie franchise. And what an apt and ironic subtitle to choose for this installment. Ghosts. That's exactly what CoD has become. Regardless of what Activision, IW, or Treyarch push out next.

The series is dead


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Seriously. I agree. I usually stick to the whole "Not until it's bit the dust" saying, but Call of Duty is a zombie franchise. And what an apt and ironic subtitle to choose for this installment. Ghosts. That's exactly what CoD has become. Regardless of what Activision, IW, or Treyarch push out next.
> 
> The series is dead


ran out of wars and ran out of eras

The shit hit the fan after cod 5


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Saga said:


> ran out of wars and ran out of eras
> 
> The shit hit the fan after cod 5



It did get stale. I hope they just let it die with what little dignity they have and don't sell out with...

Call of Duty Tactics 
or some sad spinoff like that.


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey now you can't call Ghosts a carbon copy of all the other CoD games. This one has a dog in it.


Don't forget that you can play as a girl now too. Such new and innovative features.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It did get stale. I hope they just let it die with what little dignity they have and don't sell out with...
> 
> Call of Duty Tactics
> or some sad spinoff like that.



Nah, they're gonna milk it to death just like they did with Guitar Hero. Unfortunately, Call of Duty still has quite a bit of life left.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

EDIT: What I try to tell a lot of CoD players I know is that is already a game that outclasses CoD in every single facet. 
Balanced kill streak system. Incredibly deep hero/weapon customization. GOOD physics. Steady patches, updates, and events even for a now niche shooter. Solid, easy, fair business model. Great visuals and sound. Not perfect, but FAR better community. About double the game modes. A personality of it's own. Go Go Gadgets! X-Ray vision! Laser katanas! Electro shurikens! Gundams!! All this and more for an unbeatable price of $0.00. 
That game would be *Blacklight R*. The game Black Ops II _wanted_ to be before Black Ops II was a thought. Why is CoD even on the radar! This game is better, MUCH better!

_~See the light...the Blacklight~_


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> EDIT: What I try to tell a lot of CoD players I know is that is already a game that outclasses CoD in every single facet.
> Balanced kill streak system. Incredibly deep hero/weapon customization. GOOD physics. Steady patches, updates, and events even for a now niche shooter. Solid, easy, fair business model. Great visuals and sound. Not perfect, but FAR better community. About double the game modes. A personality of it's own. Go Go Gadgets! X-Ray vision! Laser katanas! Electro shurikens! Gundams!! All this and more for an unbeatable price of $0.00.
> That game would be *Blacklight R*. The game Black Ops II _wanted_ to be before Black Ops II was a thought. Why is CoD even on the radar! This game is better, MUCH better!
> 
> _~See the light...the Blacklight~_



As a lightweight CoD fan I accept your challenge! I will bite and see how it is 

Seriously it sounds like it's pretty boss, and as an honest fun loving gamer, it's my responsibility to check it out and give it a whirl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Yusssssssssssssssss! \:3/ 
Give it a whirl. It's pretty demanding though, so make sure you've got a decent PC.


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yusssssssssssssssss! \:3/
> Give it a whirl. It's pretty demanding though, so make sure you've got a decent PC.



Oh well my PC can barely handle Deus Ex Human Revolution x.x


----------



## Willow (Nov 4, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Nah, they're gonna milk it to death just like they did with Guitar Hero.


Really? I thought they kind of stopped while they were ahead with Guitar Hero and all its spinoffs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Oh well my PC can barely handle Deus Ex Human Revolution x.x



.....fuk


----------



## Saga (Nov 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> .....fuk


my pc can run farcry3 at medium doe

Ill try it tomorrow, no time >.<


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 4, 2013)

are on of the ghosts you can play as in cod ghosts Tom Clancy from splinter cell?(rip tommy)




.serious: are the female player models HOT???


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2013)

Apparently it's already been hacked. Way to go IW.

EDIT: Oops I mean hacked, that's what happens when I post late.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah the leaderboards anyways, with like thousands of days played being the number one spot.
I honestly largely hate every COD, to me its just a game to play if you dont feel like playing anything else, just a time waster. I only really get it to play with friends as its the only game they all have together.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 5, 2013)

What?! Hacking and cheating in Call of Duty? THE HELL YOU SAY!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

I loved the very first Call of Duty. We played it at LAN parties and had a great time with it! It was so clean and simple back then. No perks, no kill streaks, no bullshit. Just you and your gun. And maybe some granades :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2013)

You know I was gunna pick this game up because the campaign looked different for a change. Then I reminded myself I thought the same fucking thing about the last 2 games.

Campaigns for fps games are way to fucking short these days because of multiplayer.

I love you multiplayer, but I hate you.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 5, 2013)

Battlefield..... that is all.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I loved the very first Call of Duty. We played it at LAN parties and had a great time with it! It was so clean and simple back then. No perks, no kill streaks, no bullshit. Just you and your gun. And maybe some granades :3



:3

I picked up 'CoD2.5: Big Red One' from CEX yesterday. For Â£1.50. Best war shooter of the PS2 generation.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

BRN said:


> :3
> 
> I picked up 'CoD2.5: Big Red One' from CEX yesterday. For Â£1.50. Best war shooter of the PS2 generation.



I never played 2. We were too busy having fun with the original


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I never played 2. We were too busy having fun with the original



And I never played the original! T_T

Brb, coming to your place with Big Red One.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

BRN said:


> And I never played the original! T_T
> 
> Brb, coming to your place with Big Red One.



In multiplayer the original shines through it's simplicity in my opinion. Everything works perfectly, as it usually did with shooters on the PC back then. You have a neat selection of weapons and nothing felt particularly overpowered or unfair.
When you played CoD 2 you didn't really miss much though. I never played 2 but from what I have seen it was pretty much more of the same just with a little more tweaks and more stuff added to it. But not in a bad way!


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

meh Im still a boring CS player.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

Korpi said:


> meh Im still a boring CS player.



_stop voting for _dust2 omg

_Seriously though, I think CS has everything over CoD. Complex mechanics but simple gameplay, it's a multiplayer game without marketing a false 'campaign' mode, the mechanics are balanced, and it's unforgiving with a hell of a learning curve. It was the birth of both MOBA and MFPS.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel special that Call of Duty was my first Call of Duty

good game, lengthy campo, genuinely fun, managed to be challenging, didn't even have health regen.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Korpi said:


> meh Im still a boring CS player.



Which one? I used to play the heck out of 1.6 when I still went to school


----------



## Korpi (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Which one? I used to play the heck out of 1.6 when I still went to school



CSS...Yeah I know its inferior to 1.6 but at least its not csgo


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Korpi said:


> CSS...Yeah I know its inferior to 1.6 but at least its not csgo



I wouldn't call it inferior, it's just different^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You know I was gunna pick this game up because the campaign looked different for a change. Then I reminded myself I thought the same fucking thing about the last 2 games.
> 
> Campaigns for fps games are way to fucking short these days because of multiplayer.
> 
> I love you multiplayer, but I hate you.



Shadow Warrior. 15 hours. \:3/
Serious Sam 3 about the same length.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 5, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I used to love assassins creed but i quickly grew bored of the annual titles where the only story to them was 5 seconds of cliffhanger right at the end to get you to get the new one.


excuse me!!!! doeble standarts mutch?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> excuse me!!!! doeble standarts mutch?



What are you talking about? He said he doesn't even like CoD.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> What are you talking about? He said he doesn't even like CoD.


he said he played a couple of matches before posting this so i asume he bought it


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> he said he played a couple of matches before posting this so i asume he bought it



...You REALLY want people to like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> he said he played a couple of matches before posting this so i asume he bought it



So what if he bought it in your assumption? You can dislike something you bought. I bought dinner at a restaurant and it was fucking terrible. Guess that means because I bought it, I like it.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> So what if he bought it in your assumption? You can dislike something you bought. I bought dinner at a restaurant and it was fucking terrible. Guess that means because I bought it, I like it.


I bought assassin creed revelation and I didn't like it. (Too easy )


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Back on topic, this FINALLY got a low score. After years of eating shit, the reviewers finally had the stomach and courage to give a deserving score. 6/10's 3/5's. 
Even my boy Jim Sterling, someone who's avidly genuinely defended CoD over the years.

http://www.destructoid.com/review-call-of-duty-ghosts-264903.phtml


gud


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

And naturally IGN gave it an 8.8/10, celebrating it's "robust multiplayer" and "refreshingly varied campaign".

They worded this in a pretty interesting fashion.
"Robust" is not "great". "Robust" means it works the way it should but doesn't offer anything fresh or new. In other words, "robust" means "mediocre".
That the campaign is "refreshingly varied" essentially means they admit that the campaigns in the previous installations were lame crap without a lot of variation *that got a 9/10 rating for gameplay anyway.*
Also, they describe the campaign only as "varied". Not "great", not "amazing", not "awful". It's just "varied". Yeah. Ok.

It's incredible how obviously fake that review is. The only things they criticize are maps that are "too large" and that some gameplay mechanics are "overly complex".


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 5, 2013)

If Infinity Ward sees this as "taking the next step", then they must be walking on The Great Wall of China, because they have a long way to go.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> And naturally IGN gave it an 8.8/10, celebrating it's "robust multiplayer" and "refreshingly varied campaign".
> 
> They worded this in a pretty interesting fashion.
> "Robust" is not "great". "Robust" means it works the way it should but doesn't offer anything fresh or new. In other words, "robust" means "mediocre".
> ...



You never take IGNorant seriously.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You never take IGNorant seriously.



Oh I don't. It's just sad how obvious the whole thing is in this case


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2013)

I like Giant Bomb's review as it seems more specific than pedantic

http://www.giantbomb.com/reviews/call-of-duty-ghosts-review/1900-603/

Polygon's review
http://www.polygon.com/2013/11/5/5052646/call-of-duty-ghosts-review


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I like Giant Bomb's review as it seems more specific than pedantic
> 
> http://www.giantbomb.com/reviews/call-of-duty-ghosts-review/1900-603/
> 
> ...



Oh hey look at that, no one is raging in the comments sections. I remember when some sites gave GTA V scores lower than the equivalent of a 9/10 got flamed to hell for that 
Or maybe they are just moderating the comments and block everything along those lines...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh I don't. It's just sad how obvious the whole thing is in this case



Very. God, I wish I could recall specifics, but I've seen them also just mix up their shit and not know what they're talking about only to be absolutely berated in the comments.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 5, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> excuse me!!!! doeble standarts mutch?



Like i said im not a fan of COD, yes i did buy it, i treat it more as a time waster than an actual game but i largely bought it just because my friends are die hard COD players where as im a Halo4life kinda guy, and COD is the only game where we can all play together.



TobyDingo said:


> Battlefield..... that is all.



The only Battlefield i loved was Bad Company 2, never liked the previous ones. Got excited for BF3 but hated it, nothing seem as destructable and it came with more bullshit, those dumb ass horrically pixelated torches covering the whole screen, and 3-4 shots with sniper rifles to kill. The trailers for BF4 looked incredible but now that its out i cant tell much difference from BF3.
I cant afford a decent gaming PC so i have to stick with consoles, i would imagine its kinda slightly better on PC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

..._Slightly_? o-O


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 5, 2013)

And here I am playing Doom and Painkiller.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> And here I am playing Doom and Painkiller.



You need to be playing Tribes, nugga.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You need to be playing Tribes, nugga.


I CAN'T GO FAST WITH THIS SHIT RIG HOMES.

And I can't find Tribes II.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to go back and play Call of Duty 2 so I can weep over what Call of Duty has become.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> I CAN'T GO FAST WITH THIS SHIT RIG HOMES.
> 
> And I can't find Tribes II.



You best be upgrading that bajonka. What are you doing?!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 5, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> The only Battlefield i loved was Bad Company 2, never liked the previous ones. Got excited for BF3 but hated it, nothing seem as destructable and it came with more bullshit, those dumb ass horrically pixelated torches covering the whole screen, and 3-4 shots with sniper rifles to kill. The trailers for BF4 looked incredible but now that its out i cant tell much difference from BF3.
> I cant afford a decent gaming PC so i have to stick with consoles, i would imagine its kinda slightly better on PC.


Slightly better on PC? I think a little more than slightly. XD

Anyho. COD.... Again infinity ward shows that it doesn't care about PC gamers. Everyone is complaining about random framerate drops, FOV locked rediculously low, stuttering in menus and the fact that it's only a marginal improvement of graphics over BO2. Add to that the install size is 50GB. For what? Battlefield  3 was less than that and it still looks supurb (though I personally don't like the blue filter, which they've gotten rid of in BF4).

Disappointing all round by the looks on it. Will not be buying. At least Treyarch actually tries with their PC ports.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

goty


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You best be upgrading that bajonka. What are you doing?!


Wasting my money on toy capsules while not pursuing my father's killer.


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 6, 2013)

So I tried Blacklight R....it runs pretty good on my PC (The game actually auto-lowed/off all the graphics, but I was able to turn some things on so it didn't look like complete garbage), and I like it. Especially that little VR thing you can turn on and get a view of everything with. Makes it easy to find where the action is without running around like an idiot. I also like the mind screwy way you respawn and the interface screw that happens when you're low on HP -- sorry, I got a soft spot for things that add to an immersion in gaming. 

Gameplay wise, I like it. I miss my prone button though T-T now I can't drop shot people, but eh, I'll live. I also like how you can customize your gun with multiple attachments, something another game called AVA did pretty nice. My thing now is...need more monies! Can't buy new guns with less monies! Blargh!

But yes, good choice. Is it better than CoD? Well I've played for like less than an hour I think, so we'll see. But it is a nice change of pace, that's for sure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

Stuff is VERY expensive. By level 24 (60 hours) I had the loadout that I want. But it can be done and pros will even tell you, don't buy anything until you're level 15 because default will carry you. TAKE that advice. Save up, and do the CTF, meter running, and win streak missions (I know that last one's gonna be hard), so you can get the 500, 2000, and 1000 GP tickets respectively.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Shadow Warrior. 15 hours. \:3/
> Serious Sam 3 about the same length.


Is shadow warrior as good as the original? Is there still tons of funny jokes? I'm on the third level of the iPad original shadow warrior and the jokes are hilarious. *see anime girl showering in waterfall* want to wash Wang or watch Wang wash wang *anime girl takes out Uzi and shoots you*


----------



## Percy (Nov 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> install size is 50GB


Nope
Not buying that shit
Nope


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Is shadow warrior as good as the original? Is there still tons of funny jokes? I'm on the third level of the iPad original shadow warrior and the jokes are hilarious. *see anime girl showering in waterfall* want to wash Wang or watch Wang wash wang *anime girl takes out Uzi and shoots you*



Dude, it kicks the shit out of the original (not saying it's trash). That anime girl is actually hidden in the new one. lol
I posted a screenshot somewhere...though she didn't shoot me. She's just an easter egg. Amazing game. You should look into it.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 11, 2013)

You know a bunch of people kept trashing the WW2 games but at least the guns felt different. I mean the few times I played Cod Blops2 I chose on how they looked cause they all worked the same.


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 11, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> You know a bunch of people kept trashing the WW2 games but at least the guns felt different. I mean the few times I played Cod Blops2 I chose on how they looked cause they all worked the same.



You must have not gotten too indepth with it. 

Trust me, I used to feel the same way about MW2, in that there's no real difference aside from how they work (IE SMGs vs ARs, and so on, or Burst Fire Vs Semi Auto and so on). But once I got deeper, well the differences became more obvious. The little markers that say stuff like "Range", "Damage", "Rate of Fire" and so on? Yeah they're there for a reason. 

And you can't tell me that there's no noticeable difference between firing rates in a gun's class. I mean I haven't played Blops2 much but I could tell that there were some noticeable differences between guns. 

Also, are you talking about in games like, say CoD2, or just the WWII games in general? Cause Infinity Ward only did the original CoD, its expansions, and CoD 2; the rest were done by other companies (So Finest Hour, Big Red One, CoD 3, and WaW were all other companies).


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 11, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> You must have not gotten too indepth with it.
> 
> Trust me, I used to feel the same way about MW2, in that there's no real difference aside from how they work (IE SMGs vs ARs, and so on, or Burst Fire Vs Semi Auto and so on). But once I got deeper, well the differences became more obvious. The little markers that say stuff like "Range", "Damage", "Rate of Fire" and so on? Yeah they're there for a reason.
> 
> ...



Oh my mistake. it was MW2, not blops2, but when running around in the fire fights I just didn't notice a difference. I mean the classes yeah there's a change. I don't expect a sniper rifle to go off like an assault rifle, but if you look at games like Payday 2 or Planetside 2(or their originals) you get a distinct feel for the different weapons.

and I was talking WW2 in general, but Cod as a prime example as I feel it was one of the strongest titles of the period and genre.


----------



## Arkxous (Nov 16, 2013)

After playing an hour of Ghosts, I'm so happy I didn't pay a dime for this shit (FutureShop was literally all "Hurrdurr, give us your old game, we give you new game free) The maps are ass, and it plays just like MW3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Arkxous said:


> After playing an hour of Ghosts, I'm so happy I didn't pay a dime for this shit (FutureShop was literally all "Hurrdurr, give us your old game, we give you new game free) The maps are ass, and it plays just like MW3.


Well what did you expect?
Every CoD game is alike since Mw2
CoD4 MW was the shit back in the day and the guns behaved differently and had a distinctive feel to them.
Nowadays I can't tell which CoD is which because they all look the same and play the same.
Glad you saved your money though


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Dude fucking shipment in MW1. My favorite map.


----------



## Icky (Nov 16, 2013)

...I kinda like Ghosts. It does feel like they've changed a bit with the gun mechanics and whatnot. 

(I dunno, I just thought I'd chime in with my thoughts on the actual OP)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, it is groundbreaking even on graphical level.
I also saw some gameplay of the first mission. You go about in a space station and get an achievement for the first kill that was handed to you on a fucking platinum platter.
My god, what a joke this is


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 16, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...I kinda like Ghosts. It does feel like they've changed a bit with the gun mechanics and whatnot.
> 
> (I dunno, I just thought I'd chime in with my thoughts on the actual OP)



I kinda like it too. Granted, I agree with Coffeecup's remark about the whole acheivement thing. That was ridic. Just...keep it at every mission you complete and bonus stuffs (Like how in CoD4 you can get achievements for helping a civlian and a soldier struggling with an enemy). 

And yes we know, the game is not so groundbreaking. But I kinda agree with what someone on a Let's Play was saying about that first intro "Mission"...that crap was crazy x.x


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yes, it is groundbreaking even on graphical level.



That fire texture.

I fucking died.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

That video...
<-Grown man crying.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> That fire texture.
> 
> I fucking died.


"Next gen guys, we promise!"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> (Like how in CoD4 you can get achievements for helping a civlian and a soldier struggling with an enemy).


That's a bit different, that is a voluntary task you had to see and do without being told to do, and if you didn't do it, the guy would've killed your friend soldier.
Granted it didn't take much skill, but still, it wasn't force fed to you.
However in this case, they guy got right on your face, your gun was pointed at him for you and all you had to do was press M1


----------



## Demensa (Nov 17, 2013)

Ah, I finally stopped buying Call of Duty. 
I played World at War zombies for some ridiculous amount of time.
I played Black Ops for a long time and had a great time...
I played MW3 and somewhat had fun with it.

... but after that I was completely done with it. I bought Black Ops II thinking I could waste some time and have some fun with friends, but I played perhaps 5 hours of multiplayer and zombies before I knew that I would never play any more. Didn't even start the campaign. It's just something you get burned out on. Same thing happened with Guitar Hero. I played and played and played, then one day I just stopped and never went back.

I honestly don't think it's a bad game... I mean, me 3 years ago would have been really excited to play CoD: Ghosts, I'm sure.
My little brother has just started gaming recently and he was so excited to get Ghosts. 
I'm reminded why they don't drastically alter their formula: Because it's always fresh to the people just starting out. 

I do seriously wonder when it will die.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

I just like the gunplay style CoD made a standard. A lot of people cry about it, but there's nothing wrong with change and other ways to play. Other games have done it better and I still like the traditional "Quake" style. It's just an alternate with a different view on fast paced. 

One thing from CoD, I get the accuracy thing, but it's almost like firing from the hip actually does LESS damage. :c


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's a bit different, that is a voluntary task you had to see and do without being told to do, and if you didn't do it, the guy would've killed your friend soldier.
> Granted it didn't take much skill, but still, it wasn't force fed to you.
> However in this case, they guy got right on your face, your gun was pointed at him for you and all you had to do was press M1



Oh yeah, I saw the video for myself online (that was one hell of an intro by the way whooa x.x). That was ridiculous. Like, at least give it for completeing that section, but not for just that on the platter kill. 

And yeah, it wasn't much skill but as you said, it wasn't force fed.

Also XoPachi, I think it's because when you hip fire it's more random where you shoot, so it's less likely to hit something that'll do serious damage. Contrast with ADS, where you can aim more accurately on what you want to hit and cause more damage to. Since of course, hitting different body parts causes differeing amounts of damage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

But I compare how CoD handles to other similar games...going back to BLR for the millionth time. I have no issue hip firing with an assault rifle and can get headshots if I try, but In CoD? I must miss EVERY shot if the hip spread/recoil is that bad. I'm not denying that's the case. I'm just saying, that's what it seems like. Like the game is forcing you to ADS with weapons that don't even need it.

Like who the fuck would ADS with a shotgun? I see people do that. :c


----------



## Nikolinni (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But I compare how CoD handles to other similar games...going back to BLR for the millionth time. I have no issue hip firing with an assault rifle and can get headshots if I try, but In CoD? I must miss EVERY shot if the hip spread/recoil is that bad. I'm not denying that's the case. I'm just saying, that's what it seems like. Like the game is forcing you to ADS with weapons that don't even need it.
> 
> Like who the fuck would ADS with a shotgun? I see people do that. :c



I think it depends on how far you're shooting. Like I'd say mid-close quarters you should expect to hit while hipfiring. Anything farther than that, ADS

Also, the CoD wiki often says to hip fire shotguns because it gives you just a little bit more spray than ADS.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it bad I walked in on my house mate playing and for a few seconds thought it was MW2?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But I compare how CoD handles to other similar games...going back to BLR for the millionth time. I have no issue hip firing with an assault rifle and can get headshots if I try, but In CoD? I must miss EVERY shot if the hip spread/recoil is that bad. I'm not denying that's the case. I'm just saying, that's what it seems like. Like the game is forcing you to ADS with weapons that don't even need it.
> 
> Like who the fuck would ADS with a shotgun? I see people do that. :c


I don't understand, it seemed to me iron sights were absolutely useless in CoD. Nobody had to aim because all the bullets hosed a cone in the front and killed everything in it. Either you are a REALLY bad CoD player, or your game is broken.
I had no problem hipfiring people, and it was made so easy it was ridiculous.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

I did ADS fine. Could barely get a kill online from the hip in MW3 (only one I ever played online). I dunno man. :/


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 12, 2013)

For fucks sake now i have to buy this.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/12/12/call-of-duty-ghosts-gets-wolf-skin-dlc


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 12, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> For fucks sake now i have to buy this.
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/12/12/call-of-duty-ghosts-gets-wolf-skin-dlc


2 dollars for a dog skin?!  They went as far as charging people for dog skins now?!  I'm sorry Harbinger, but buying this equates to the logic of the tf2 trade community.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Battlefield..... that is all.



Yea, like I want to install Origin on my system and deal with that glitchy buggy mess called Battlefield 4, no thank you.

Ghosts is just more of the same, I told you guys over and over yet stupid dudebro fags and small children keep getting that shitty series.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 13, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Yea, like I want to install Origin on my system and deal with that glitchy buggy mess called Battlefield 4, no thank you.
> 
> Ghosts is just more of the same, I told you guys over and over yet stupid dudebro fags and small children keep getting that shitty series.



Every time i play it it makes me despise it more and more. Like i said i only got it to play with friends as they with the whole "MLG PRO SOPEZcXxXXxX" crowd. Annoyingly none of them have been online for a month of so now.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Every time i play it it makes me despise it more and more. Like i said i only got it to play with friends as they with the whole "MLG PRO SOPEZcXxXXxX" crowd. Annoyingly none of them have been online for a month of so now.


Sorry, I'm just a little confused on your statement there.  "You keep Call of Duty so you can play with your friends, even though they haven't been on in a month, yet you wish to proceed with buying a dog skin?"  Maybe what you said about the dog skin was sarcasm, so I apologize is I misinterpreted that.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 13, 2013)

I brought the game with friends with the intention to play it with them, but lately they havent been online at all so i've been playing on my own. I brough the skin because its the only cool thing from the entire franchise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2013)

As is the cycle with Call of Duty. Buy it to play with friends, friends quit the game after a week, forced to play with the shit community. Always happens. Never changes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Shadow Warrior. 15 hours. \:3/
> Serious Sam 3 about the same length.


Ive been meaning to get Serious Sam 3 to play with Rilvor, I just dont have the time anymore with the promotion and new hours I have.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zda2FLFY0yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zda2FLFY0yg[/video]

If the game was like this I would actually buy it^^


----------

